# Nothing to do with a TT (now finished pic heavy)



## bigsyd

I will update this post as I work on the car and people new to detailing may find some help from tips and techniques

I will be taking the RS of the road in winter and decided to get a winter run around for Linda , now what ever you think of these cars as I have said it all to Linda, but she loves them :roll: and that is all that matters 
Ford streetka  :roll: 
So I got a dog....it's as ruff as a bears arse but no rust and all panels are straight with very low < 22000 miles on a 04 plate 2 owners full service history and it's the lux version with cream leather seats
Had been trying to sell for a while but due to the paint condition no takers 8) I feel like I have legally robbed them :wink: 
Anyway back on track... How the bloody hell do some people wash there cars :x I am really going to enjoy this one bringing it back from the dead 8) 
The rear screen is plastic and was in a very poor state










So using megs plastX on a Meguiar's DA Microfiber Buffing Pad gave me this, not very easy to photograph and there was some very deep scratches that had to be left in but the finish is excellent










Rear hi level brake light also in a poor state










Just the pad different, megs cutting pad and megs 83










Gave me



















And the rear lights, these are bad and give a very good indication of the state of the paint [smiley=bigcry.gif]



















And back to using megs plastX on a Meguiar's DA Microfiber Buffing Pad gave










My goal is to get the paint like this 8)










I have got a hell of a lot of work to do on this car and will update as I can


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice work mate [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Nice work Syd,
i am pleased i did not say yes to the swap at audis in the park


----------



## bigsyd

davelincs said:


> Nice work Syd,
> i am pleased i did not say yes to the swap at audis in the park


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

nice one,

did you use the new meguiars mf pads on that rear screen?


----------



## bigsyd

JNmercury00 said:


> nice one,
> 
> did you use the new meguiars mf pads on that rear screen?


yes m8, i will be using them almost all the time now


----------



## SalsredTT

Hmmmm so you like Aldi beans?

Me too - I find others far too sweet these days!


----------



## SteveTDCi

I actually like the KA's, just make sure its rust free and they are brilliant, small, easy to park and quite good fun to drive.


----------



## bigsyd

Cheers all, did a full day on the interior yesterday, sorry no pics but mild warm solution of APC in a spray bottle and spray onto internal soft top, and left for 5 mins then rubbed with a mf cloth  it was dirty  next all the dash and internal plastic :x why the bloody hell do people think that spraying 1/2 a tin of cockpit shine on a dash looks good [smiley=argue.gif] it's sticky slippy and if you touch it you get silicone on your hands that gets transferd to the steering wheel [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] a good spray of APC and wipe down gets rid of all the crap and gets rid of all the silicone crap.all plastic then treated with 303 to give a nice oem look  
Next the leather seats, cream leather and 7 yrs of bums on them =  they needed a good clean... A steam clean  I do not have a steamer but being the chop shop I sat in my garage and had a brew and a think, we have a wallpaper steam stripper...remove the pan end and had a brilliant steam gun on a long flexible pipe :lol: result it works like a dream, the dirt was dissolving in front of my eyes  I had to use 3 mf cloths as they where that dirty, after finishing I then conditiond with zymol treat leather conditioner, they now look like new if not better 8) 
Whilst the steamer was out and working so well I proceded to steam clean the carpets and 5 mf cloths later it cockpit now looks like it has just left the factory, I am so pleased with the results and one of my best turn arounds, also inside smells of nothing, just like a new car 8) 8) great day
More updates to come


----------



## davelincs

Well its keeping you of the street Syd, whats left to be done?


----------



## bigsyd

quite a lot yet m8, all wheels removed and cleaned and protected, rear drums painted black front callipers painted black
full ironx then de tar (imo no need for clay after these 2) and a full machine polish and then a couple of coats of wax, depending on the weather should be finished next week 8)


----------



## robokn

Syd,
Did you not have one of these before as we are looking at getting one for the daily commute for the missus as we had one beofre years ago looking to get something similar


----------



## Mark Davies

I think it is Linda's second Ka. We used to have one too - it was my wife's first car after passing her test - and it was a cracking little car. Good fun to drive, very reliable and never gave us a single problem for the 5 years we had it. We even got a very good trade-in value for it when it came to changing it for something bigger (she got a Beetle).

Absolutely the only criticism I had was on the model we had (a '51 plate Collection) there was no tilt adjustment on the driving seat and for me the front of the seat was too low, not giving enough support to the legs on long journeys. That meant we never took it anywhere for great distances so the TT always got hammered for the big mileage. Other versions or later examples may have better seats though.

No car is ever perfect though so overwhelmingly I'd recommend the Ka as a second car for a daily commute.


----------



## les

Syd if I have said it once I have said it a thousand times mate....Your a star and when it comes to detailing second to non.


----------



## bigsyd

well it is finished, and if i say so myself its looking rather nice 8)

all 4 wheel removed and hubs and callipers de rusted and painted



















next the wheels cleaned










this was after 3 attempts with a strong mix of wheel acid and various brushes [smiley=bigcry.gif]










7yrs of muck = no shift   .....  did i ever tell you about ironx 

this is from my RS 
where ever there is a purple spot or purple liquid this is iron x reacting with the iron..

































where was we 





































Tardis tar and glue remover working










giving me










Next the paint ....not good
not many pics as i needed to crack on










all taped up



















using the new megs microfiber pads and polish good amount to prime the pad










and when primed how much i use










bad scratch and thin paint










but we got it










found some clear coat lol










getting there










once the car was corrected (i got a good 90% correction as some bad RDS was left) finished with this to perfect the finish



















Now the money shots 8) 8)

remember this































































fabsil working well



















i enjoyed this one, bringing it back from the dead, must be one of the nicest KAs in the country now lol, and the most important thing....linda is happy.....for now [smiley=bomb.gif]

and even this has had the mods...smoked indicators, stubby Ariel, led number plate lamps and led front side lights  

thanks for looking


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Amazing results there Sid.
The only give away in this picture that there's a car there is the wheel! Looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## sixdoublesix

Bloody hell Syd, you need to do a tour and come clean a few other cars! Put me on that list if you ever do!


----------



## V6RUL

Top job Syd, nice to see you getting some practise in for when i get my headlights over to ya.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## JNmercury00

Very nice results 

So what is the advantage of usIng the foam finishing pad over the mf? Or did you just use it to have a go on the RDS? 
Is the iron x an alternative to claying?


----------



## bigsyd

JNmercury00 said:


> Very nice results
> 
> So what is the advantage of usIng the foam finishing pad over the mf? Or did you just use it to have a go on the RDS?
> Is the iron x an alternative to claying?


The mf pad was used for correction and I decided to leave the RDS as in places the paint was a bit thin (why a paint thickness gauge is a must) and at the end of the day the ka will be a winter and daily runner.
I did not use the megs finishing mf pads as I had 2 new finishing pads and I do like to hand wax a car
As for the ironx I have used it on 5 cars now and used tardis 1st then ironx and on 3 cars the clay bar was as clean as I took it out of the container, the clay bar did not pick up anything, so on the last 2 cars I did not even bother using a clay bar.
People shudder when I tell them I spray acid on my paint  but if I will use it on our RS it is safe enough for me to use on any car


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> Top job Syd, nice to see you getting some practise in for when i get my headlights over to ya.. :roll:
> Steve


Looking forward to that m8, we will do the rear also 8) and give your wheels a clean :lol: while you are here


----------



## JNmercury00

I remember now, you didn't buy the finishing pad and polish from the new da megiuars system. Hence the foam pad.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Top work as ever mate


----------



## T3RBO

Love reading your 'new project' detailing threads... wish I had half your talent


----------



## davelincs

great work Syd, she looks better than brand new


----------



## Charlie

Another job well done big lad  I expect you have added a grand to the value too.

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT

Where can you get Iron X From?


----------



## Guzi

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Amazing results there Sid.
> The only give away in this picture that there's a car there is the wheel! Looks absolutely perfect.


Jeez that looks amazing!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I can't believe how you have managed to transform that car Syd, you have some serious skills! 8)

How much to do a MK1 TT? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

AwesomeJohn said:


> I can't believe how you have managed to transform that car Syd, you have some serious skills! 8)
> 
> How much to do a MK1 TT? :wink:


Syd is away on his hols at the mo, sunning it up.
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Cheers Steve, alright for sme eh 8)


----------

